# Maltese @Progressive Dog Show



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please don't be upset. I really tried taking a decent picture!
xoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

one more:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What is a progressive dog show?

Don't be upset about the pictures. It's very difficult to get them when flash is not allowed. You did capture the beauty of the breed. I'm about to have withdrawals; it's been so long since I've been to a show.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you so much for posting pictures of the show. they are so beautiful and your shirt is awesome!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Feb 6 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720971


> thank you so much for posting pictures of the show. they are so beautiful and your shirt is awesome!!![/B]


I took a picture of some lady's shirt, it wasn't mine!! I'm glad you liked the pictures.
xoxoxo


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Loved the pictures! wow and thats a cool tshirt!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's a good thing Maltese are white so they show up in the dark!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Loved the pictures and those are beautiful Malts! 
I also love that shirt. I want one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ Your pics are almost as bad as mine :HistericalSmiley: 

I enjoyed them. The malts are amazingly beautiful. Oh, I love the shows.

I didn't realize you couldn't "flash". I flash all over the place. Well, only if there's a handsome handler ~ LMAO

Thanks for sharing, Kerry. I sure wish I could have been there with you. What fun you ladies had!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Kerry! I think I see Gabby there in the second pic.

Again, it was SO good to see you!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of these beautiful Maltese from todays show. They were taken with my iphone so please excuse.
Congrats to Tonia and "Gabby" from Rhapsody for winning Best in breed. I wish both of these babies luck on Tuesday.

CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark "Smarty" 
[attachment=47992:CH_Rhaps..._Remark2.jpg]
[attachment=47991:CH_Rhaps...t_Remark.jpg]

CH Rhapsody's Too Manny Remarks "Gabby" Winner: best in breed. She is stunning! And what an amazing coat!
Really pretty girl.
[attachment=47990:__Gabby_..._breed__.jpg]
[attachment=47988:__Gabby_..._coiffed.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, only if there's a handsome handler ~ LMAO

Thanks for sharing, Kerry. I sure wish I could have been there with you. What fun you ladies had!!!
[/QUOTE]
Deb,
The only handsome handlers there were more feminine than the women. Not that there's anything wrong with that!
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh gosh, Leslie - those pictures are gorgeous and the dogs are spectacular! I loved seeing Gabby - what a beauty!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Re: the handlers clothing. Can I gag now!!!!!!

I think this handler clothing issue needs a Marc Jacobs or a Donna Karen's much needed help! Please...those skirts! Oy! 
I say Basic black, so the doggies stand out, simple but elegant couture is much needed. 
[attachment=47994:markpantsuit.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 7 2009, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721005


> Deb,
> The only handsome handlers there were more feminine than the women. Not that there's anything wrong with that!
> xoxoxo[/B]



LOL ~ Well, I seem to attract the "Nancy Boys" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 7 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721012


> Re: the handlers clothing. Can I gag now!!!!!!
> 
> I think this handler clothing issue needs a Marc Jacobs or a Donna Karen's much needed help! Please...those skirts! Oy!
> I say Basic black, so the doggies stand out, simple but elegant couture is much needed.
> [attachment=47994:markpantsuit.jpg][/B]


Right on, Leslie. I'm with you.
xoxoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kerry, oh my gosh, the pics from the show are incredible!!! I've never been to the show...but gosh, you can really see how beautiful the malts are.

I do have a question.....why do they have to tie up the babies hair like that? Just curious.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 7 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721030


> Kerry, oh my gosh, the pics from the show are incredible!!! I've never been to the show...but gosh, you can really see how beautiful the malts are.
> 
> I do have a question.....why do they have to tie up the babies hair like that? Just curious.[/B]


I think for a bunch of reasons. I heard they call them their Pajamas. Most Showdogs will stay in wraps all the time. It not only keeps them clean, but more importantly it keep their hair from suffering breakage. Apparently a full coat can break just from walking on carpeting, that's why wood flooring is advisable. I was fascinated how meticulous these handlers were at grooming their dogs. And they did t so quickly, yet perfectly. After they un wrap the hair they flat iron it. But they put conditioner on first so as not to damage the coat.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 7 2009, 01:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721033


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 7 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721030





> Kerry, oh my gosh, the pics from the show are incredible!!! I've never been to the show...but gosh, you can really see how beautiful the malts are.
> 
> I do have a question.....why do they have to tie up the babies hair like that? Just curious.[/B]


I think for a bunch of reasons. I heard they call them their Pajamas. Most Showdogs will stay in wraps all the time. It not only keeps them clean, but more importantly it keep their hair from suffering breakage. Apparently a full coat can break just from walking on carpeting, that's why wood flooring is advisable. I was fascinated how meticulous these handlers were at grooming their dogs. And they did t so quickly, yet perfectly. After they un wrap the hair they flat iron it. But they put conditioner on first so as not to damage the coat.
[/B][/QUOTE]


:grouphug: Thanks so much for explaining. :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 6 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721002


> Here are some more pictures of these beautiful Maltese from todays show. They were taken with my iphone so please excuse.
> Congrats to Tonia and "Gabby" from Rhapsody for winning Best in breed. I wish both of these babies luck on Tuesday.
> 
> CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark "Smarty"
> ...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 7 2009, 01:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721036


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 6 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721002





> Here are some more pictures of these beautiful Maltese from todays show. They were taken with my iphone so please excuse.
> Congrats to Tonia and "Gabby" from Rhapsody for winning Best in breed. I wish both of these babies luck on Tuesday.
> 
> CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark "Smarty"
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Smarty was in Europe. The owner, Who's name escaped me, just flew in. The woman who owns "Smarty" waited 3 years to get him from Tonia


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

<<<<<So glad to see Smarty. I thought he was already in Europe.>>>>>

Here's "Smartys" owner/handler. Very nice woman. She was there with her mom.
[attachment=48002:smarty_sowner.jpg]


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720968


> What is a progressive dog show?[/B]


The Progressive Dog Show is sposored by the Progressive Dog Club which is just a limited breed (toy) kennel club. They always have their show in conjunction with Westminster, so often some of the dogs that will be entered at Westminster will be shown there, too.

LOL. I am going through dog show withdrawal, too. I have actually stopped in a two shows this winter, but since we have been waiting to find majors Cadeau hasn't been shown anywhere since the beginning of October. 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 7 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721030


> Kerry, oh my gosh, the pics from the show are incredible!!! I've never been to the show...but gosh, you can really see how beautiful the malts are.
> 
> I do have a question.....why do they have to tie up the babies hair like that? Just curious.[/B]


Moxie's mom had a great explanation of the reason for the wrappers. It is all about preserving coat. I just spent about 2 hours brushing Cadeau and putting his wrappers in for tonight. He is so good about his wraps. He sleeps on the table while I put them in. I just got these black ones about a month ago (we always used baby blue). I thought they would look nice against the white coat, but sometimes I think it looks like he has little garbage bags hanging off him. On the other hand when he had green ones one woman asked me why he had packing peanuts attached to him.  [attachment=48003:CadeauinJamies.jpg]
[attachment=48004:Cadeauin...Sleeping.jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow those are some stunning maltese!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Carina for answering Lynne's question. The black looks beautiful against your beauty. I saw yellow wraps today on Yorkies. Pretty with their coloring.
xoxoxoo


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

He's beautiful too. 

That was my first dogshow. It was fascinating. It was like I was in a hypnotic trance watching them be groomed for hours. And so meticulous. Boy how these women handle a rat tail comb. part, condition, wrap. part condition wrap. Amazing! And you do this for 2 hours. My husband would Kill me! He doesn't understand the 1 hour a day plus...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 7 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721045


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720968





> What is a progressive dog show?[/B]


The Progressive Dog Show is sposored by the Progressive Dog Club which is just a limited breed (toy) kennel club. They always have their show in conjunction with Westminster, so often some of the dogs that will be entered at Westminster will be shown there, too.

LOL. I am going through dog show withdrawal, too. I have actually stopped in a two shows this winter, but since we have been waiting to find majors Cadeau hasn't been shown anywhere since the beginning of October. 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 7 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721030


> Kerry, oh my gosh, the pics from the show are incredible!!! I've never been to the show...but gosh, you can really see how beautiful the malts are.
> 
> I do have a question.....why do they have to tie up the babies hair like that? Just curious.[/B]


Moxie's mom had a great explanation of the reason for the wrappers. It is all about preserving coat. I just spent about 2 hours brushing Cadeau and putting his wrappers in for tonight. He is so good about his wraps. He sleeps on the table while I put them in. I just got these black ones about a month ago (we always used baby blue). I thought they would look nice against the white coat, but sometimes I think it looks like he has little garbage bags hanging off him. On the other hand when he had green ones one woman asked me why he had packing peanuts attached to him.  [attachment=48003:CadeauinJamies.jpg]
[attachment=48004:Cadeauin...Sleeping.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, he looks great! Where did you get those wraps? And do you use a single sheet or double it up? I usually use the deli wraps but I can't find what I did with them so I have some others that I'm not sure how to really use them!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 7 2009, 01:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721044


> <<<<<So glad to see Smarty. I thought he was already in Europe.>>>>>
> 
> Here's "Smartys" owner/handler. Very nice woman. She was there with her mom.
> [attachment=48002:smarty_sowner.jpg][/B]


Her name is Anja Mali. SM name is ANNE, I believe. She sent me a pm once when she learned I had a Smarty pup.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Basic black is nice, but with all the dog hair floating through the air at big dog shows (not
to mention dust and chalk on the floors..and eventually on the knees) it's not
that easy to look nice. It really depends on the fabric too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

GREAT pictures everyone - yep Kerry, I also enjoyed looking at what you posted (AWWW those malts are so very CUTE)

thank you for sharing

Kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those are some gorgeous little malts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 









*WOW, this little baby doesn't look real somehow, like a statue.
but wonderful. beautiful coat and a lovely little face. thanks for all the pictures!*


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*GREAT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!! And, O.M.G. Rhapsody's "Smarty" is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L.....HOLY MOLY!!!!! STUNNING!!* :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Great pictures...thank you allll soooo much for sharing!!! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't imagine taking all that time each day to brush and wrap. I only brush Hunter about twice a week (but his face every day, sometimes twice) and thats a lot for me. These babies are so beautiful and I truly am in awe of their owners. I have never been to a dog show so your pictures are perfect.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 7 2009, 02:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721045


> [attachment=48004:Cadeauin...Sleeping.jpg][/B]


Gigi is really good when I groom her too. She just sleeps on the grooming table like this, while I do her hair for hours LOL


QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 7 2009, 04:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721082


> [/B]


OMG his hair is so perfect, and look at that topnot!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 7 2009, 04:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721082


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, lol. Just doesn't doesn't look real, very beautiful though.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Does anyone know, is Gabby Smarty's daughter? They are both amazing!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I nearly fainted when I saw Smarty's face....takes your breathe away! 

Great pictures Leslie and Kerry!!!! Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 7 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721415


> Does anyone know, is Gabby Smarty's daughter? They are both amazing!! [/B]


No, she isn't his daughter, she is his niece. Her mom is full sister to him. So pretty close.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 7 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721415


> Does anyone know, is Gabby Smarty's daughter? They are both amazing!! [/B]


Smarty is Gabby's uncle.  Smarty's sister Fleur (Rhapsody Flirty Remark) is her mom and Joker (CH Jokers Are Wild) is her dad. Gabby is my Krystal (Fleur is mom) 1/2 sister and Smarty is Lexie's dad. 

I wonder if they are both going to be in the Westminster show. I saw that Smarty was an invitee.

Smarty and Gabby are both the perfection of maltese. Just Beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 8 2009, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721889


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 7 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721415





> Does anyone know, is Gabby Smarty's daughter? They are both amazing!! [/B]


Smarty is Gabby's uncle. Smarty's sister Fleur (Rhapsody Flirty Remark) is her mom and Joker (CH Jokers Are Wild) is her dad. Gabby is my Krystal (Fleur is mom) 1/2 sister and Smarty is Lexie's dad. 

I wonder if they are both going to be in the Westminster show. I saw that Smarty was an invitee.

Smarty and Gabby are both the perfection of maltese. Just Beautiful!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love your girls, they are just precious!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, Smarty and Gabby are breathtakingly beautiful. :heart: 

Tonia sure has gorgeous, gorgeous Malts.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 6 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720964


> one more:[/B]


Do you know where to get this shirt? I want one!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for sharing the pictures. Last year was the first year I ever saw a Maltese being Best of breed in the Toy Group. You just showed one elegant picture after another. I'm not a Tee Shirt person but I want that shirt.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That was a sweatshirt the lady had on. 
Maybe you like this one? I googled it:

http://www.thebarkeryetc.com/productinfo.a...productid=15000


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 7 2009, 04:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721082


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing!!! 

All of the Malt's look so beautiful. :wub: 

I can only imagine how much work it takes to keeps their gorgeous coats so beautiful. :smheat: 

Thanks from me, too, for all the pictures.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What beautiful babies. Looks like its back to the drawing board for Sammie and me, huh? 

Samsonsmom


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm amazed by the pictures!!! Such beautiful dogs... *sigh* thanx u for sharing the pics!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

What a stunning dog!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------

